# Headphones safe for toddler?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

What kind of headphones, if any, are safe for a toddler to use? We'll be flying in a couple of weeks and if DD wants to watch those Jet Blue tv's she'll need headphones. I've never heard of headphones for a kid so I'm not sure if it's appropriate or safe for their little ears.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Google "toddler headphones" - we have a pair we bought online somewhere. Totally cute, tiger headphones with a volume limit for little ears.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Google "toddler headphones" - we have a pair we bought online somewhere. Totally cute, tiger headphones with a volume limit for little ears.

Thanks! I found them! Are these the ones? They are sooo cute!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...2G58K11R9Z6KF8


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Yep! We've had them 2 years now.

They last through being stepped on and tossed about and...well, being the property of a toddler.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Question, are regular headphones OK if you keep the volume low? Because DS loves DH's headphones & hates things made just for toddlers, he wants to be EXACTLY like daddy








-- He only listens to them maybe 1-2 times a week tops but do you think that will damage his hearing somehow?


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

REgular headphones should be fine as long as volume is kept under control.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I always just use the regular headphones on the plane (ds usually uses them to listen to music), I put them in my own ears, adjust the volume and then put them on him


----------

